# How can I find pigeon fancier groups in Boston?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I hope im not the only Bostonian who admires our large pigeon population-
How can I find out if there are any pigeon appreciation groups in my city?
Since readily reconzable individuals (pigeons) seem to stick to the same areas, I want to learn if anyone has tracked the life experiences of any of these feral pigeons.
Thanks


Tarn Stephanos


Boston MA


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi TitanicWreck,

Gotta love that name! If you go to the top of the page and click on clubs,
there are some links for finding clubs in your area. I noticed there was one in
Shrewsbury. Massachusetts is so small, it might not be too much of a shclepp
for you. If you poke around maybe you can come up w/something closer. Give
them a buzz and see, you never know.

fp


----------

